# Seashore shale



## Rainbowquest (Apr 17, 2013)

I have read that this maybe bad for them although when I had racing pigeons it was one of the best things you could give them, or they would fly over to the shore when they were out.
The shale and sand will be salty and so far they have had no side effects as they run about in it all day


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

You know, they say salt is hard on a chickens kidneys, yet I have several friends that raise chickens in Florida and they have healthy chickens. I wouldn't deliberately give it to my chickens without rinsing it several times, but if it's in their environment anyhow I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

